# outfit for spanish mackerel?



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

For next year i plan on using the following upgraded outfit to cast sting silvers for spanish mackerel:

1 piece 8 foot foot lamiglas ron arra surf rod 

daiwa emblem xi 3000(discontinued a while back) holds 10/200 yards or mono cast a somewhat longcast spool design like the current inshore special, tierra, and advantage

1.25 oz sting silvers

plan on using 10 or 12 pound test mono or braid, any recommendations for braid(should i use 12, 14, or 20 pound test braid)?
casting while wading in the surf and sometimes off jetties.

previously i jigged for spanish off piers, jerked got-cha plugs and slang some metal for spanish before using a cheap 7 foot fast action graphite rod, but want a serious upgrade now.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Setup seems fine... I'd go with 14 lb Fireline, original or Crystal. 20-30 lb mono or flouro bite leader.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

id go with the 20lb power pro


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Daiwa SS 2600 would work nice as well.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i would like to get a daiwa ss but im just keeping with the tackle i have. i happen to have the daiwa emblem as a gift from a while back and won the rod in a giveaway a couple of months ago


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I wouldn't too small with braid cause you're gunna be slinging that stingsilver and the smaller the diameter.... you take the risk of slicing open your finger


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Drumboy said:


> I wouldn't too small with braid cause you're gunna be slinging that stingsilver and the smaller the diameter.... you take the risk of slicing open your finger


Waterproof tape!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Waterproof medical tape works great!.Or there are many sets of gloves and finger protectors just for throwing small braid.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I like 10# fireline, just get your finger toughened up and you'll be good. I'd also get a 9' rod.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

My experience with Spanish is that they can either be working very close to shore but usually they are at least 100 - 300ft off the beach. In order to reach them I need a minimum of 10 ft rod that can cast 1-3 oz. The reel that I find best is the old Diawa EmblemX-T (4500 or 5000 model) with long cast spool and the braided line that get's me the most extreme distance is the Diawa Saltiga Braid 15 to 18lb test (expensive for 200 yds). I also find that having extra spools filled with different braid brands is a plus because depending upon wind conditions 10 to 20lb fireline, Sufix braid or mono may be a better choice that day. I hope this helps.

LarryB


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

The best stings are 2oz (1547) so you might want a little more rod. 
My setup is 10' rod (3/4 -4), 8# mono, Sustain 4000. Good for albies and stripers too. For stripers I go to 20# braid.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

had a buncha stingsilver rods..got a wri 923 with a 5500 abu ..1266 with a 5500 c5 mag...8' and 9' ticas i use either an exceler 2500 or ss1600 on, had a 923 spinner for a couple weeks with the ss1600...and used to have a 8' tica with a 5600 wiffle spool abu on it, static magged with a magnet out of a mcds toy...

favorite was the 8' tica with the 5600 abu..fill it with ten pound test, and with a 2 ouce stingsilver better hope ya get a few cranks back on the spool before a big spanish hits cuz id dump it everytime on the cast...sadly accidentally left that rod at the cbbt pier one day in the fence, never got it back

have owned longer stingsilver rods, but just not as fun, to catch an on average 1-3 pound fish on a 10.5 ft rod..8' tica and a small reel is much better, and still reachem just fine


----------



## dthawks (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an 8'6" St. Croix Premier casting paired with an Abu 5500C3 and 12lb Big Game. absolute slings the 1 1/4oz stingsilvers or hopkins. The abu is stock and I've thought about doing upgrades to it to add distance. But very nice and light outfit.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Got a rainshadow 1266 with a stradic 4000, watchout, this thing can fly!


----------

